# Installation Applications Impossible



## johnblot (25 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques temps impossible de télécharger de nouvelles applications ou de mises à jours avec mon Iphone en 3G. Le simple fait de consulter les applications est parfois impossible.

Une fois connecté en WiFi, il n'y a plus de problèmes.

Je voulais savoir si d'autres personnes étaient dans le même cas que moi.
Je pense que cela doit être dû à un problème de réseau. Alors que je n'ai pas changer d'opérteur dans les derniers mois....

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## chrispff (25 Août 2012)

A mon avis tu vas te faire tirer les oreilles a faire 3 discussions differentes pour le meme probleme.....

http://forums.macg.co/iphone/application-mail-iphone-plante-1191002.html

http://forums.macg.co/iphone/synchronisation-voila-mail-iphone-1191072.html

Sur les autres topic, j'essaie de t'aider, tu me reponds que ca marche avec toutes les applications sauf Mail, et ici tu dis que ca bug. Faudrait savoir....


----------

